# more treasures2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Combattimento Consort Amsterdam o.l.v. Jan Willem de Vriend, viool

Händel: Concerto grosso, op. 6 nr. 7, HWV 325 - Largo / Allegro / Largo / Andante / Hornpipe
Händel: Concerto grosso, op. 3 nr. 3, HWV 314 - Largo e staccato / allegro / adagio / allegro
Händel: Balletmuziek uit 'Alcina', HWV 34
Purcell: - Fantasy upon one note, in F.gr.t., Z 745 
- In Nomine, in g.kl.t., Z 747
- Chacony, in g.kl.t., Z 730
Händel: Concerto grosso, op. 3 nr. 6, HWV 317 - Vivace / Cadenza / Allegro
Toegift
Händel: Concerto grosso, op. 6 nr. 5 - Finale

Opgenomen tijdens Het Zondagochtendconcert op 28 oktober 2012 in de Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

Fantastic baroque concert


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dieterich Buxtehude ca. 1637-1707: Fürwahr, er trug unsere Krankheit BuxWV 31
Georg Böhm 1661-1733: Mein Freund ist mein
Johann Sebastian Bach 1685-1750: Jesus nahm zu sich die Zwölfe BWV 22
Nicolaus Bruhns 1665-1697: Hemmt eure Tränenﬂut
Johann Sebastian Bach: Seht wir geh'n hinauf gen Jerusalem BWV 159*

*Collegium Vocale der Salzburger Bachgesellschaft:
Katharina Gutschi, Birgit Kuchlmaier, Mayumi Shibata, sopraan
Marcus Blöchl, Waltraud Grabherr-Hartinger, alt
Ernst Lachinger, Taro Takagi, tenor
Albert Hartinger, Christoph Schöffmann, bas

La Divina Armonia:
Stefano Barneschi, Mayumi Hirasaki, viool
Chiara Zanisi, altviool
Noelia Reverte, viola da gamba
Marco Tesori, cello
Vanni Moretto, violone
Benoît Laurent, hobo
Lorenzo Ghielmi, orgel*

Delightfull choral music!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi - Gloria*

*NATIONAL CHAMBER ORCHESTRA OF ARMENIA
Art director V. Martirosyan

NATIONAL CHAMBER CHOIR OF ARMENIA
Art director R. Mlkeyan

soprano M. Galoyan
soprano H. Harutyunova
mezzo-soprano N. Ananikyan

conductor R. Mlkeyan*

Here is a firework of a performance! The work is a firework in itself, and here all artists submit to a fantastic experiance. Very good sound.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Itzhak Perlman Live in Russia*

*1:25 / TARTINI "Devil's Trill Sonata" in G minor (12:25 Cadenza: KREISLER)
16:50 / KREISLER "Liebesleid"
20:20 / PROKOFIEV "March", from "The Love for Three Oranges" Op.33
22:18 / BLOCH "Nigun", No.2 from "Baal-Shem"*

A fine little concert with this master of the violin


----------

